# Have you checked out the help wanted ads lately?



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

If you're like me, you are constantly gathering intelligence for the purpose of keeping up with what the market is saying (trying to tell us) … to see what condition your condition is in. I was doing a google search on the differences between a mechanic (the term we used for a top-notch carpenter) versus a craftsman versus an artisan. Going deeper down the rabbit whole, I decided to do job searches for "drywall mechanics" (the scope of which used to include but was not limited to steel stud, drywall hang and finish, doors/frames/hardware, casework/millwork, and acoustical ceilings). What was surprising to me: most, if not all were only interested in hourly employees (no pieceworkers nor labor subs need apply). And, besides needing to be extremely safety conscious … all the "positions" required MUST PRESENT DOCUMENTS THAT ESTABLISH IDENTITY AND EMPLOYMENT AUTHORIZATION IN THE UNITED STATES. THE DOCUMENTS MUST BE ORIGINAL, UNEXPIRED, LEGIBLE, AND THE NAMES MUST MATCH. Then there were the "salaries" offered with this little caveat (if I had a nickle for everytime someone told me this but didn't walk the talk): 

Compensation is based on skill level. 
Top Mechanics = Top Pay 
Higher Production = Higher Wage 

$12 to $25 per hour? ... fuggettabouttit


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Then I asked myself, if I were to search: what salary is necessary to live a comfortable life? … what results would I get? So, I did … and got this:

For a place with an average cost of living:
50k is fine for a young single person
90k For a family of 4 with only one parent working
120k for a family of 4 with both parents working (Daycare is going to cost a lot + extra money on commuting and probably eating out more. May need to hire a cleaning service/landscaper/dog walker/etc due to lack of free time)
Add/Subtract a bit depending on where you live. Probably add 20% for California or NYC.

And:

30k buys you independence, no extraneous spending/saving. (1,800/month) 
40k buys you a little more wiggle room for spending/saving (2,400/month) 
50k allows enough room that you should have enough to save and vacation (3,000/month) 
60k is enough that as a single adult you shouldn't ever really worry about money.

Your thoughts?


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm located an hour Southwest of Pittsburgh, PA in Eastern Ohio. I've been building my business here for almost 25 years. We never really had a slow time. In 2008 when things slowed down nationally we stayed busy right through. Now, no matter what I offer to pay all I get is half a$$ work and excuses. We have a small group of guys that know what they're doing and that's about it. I've learned in recent times that if someone is calling looking for work they're more than likely a joke.
What is top pay? Every regional market is different and everyone's spending habits and lifestyles are different. You can't post any sort of pay rate on this site without someone (who doesn't understand the cost of living difference between Shadyside, OH and New York City) making a smart-a$$ remark. The average household income in my county is $44,400 a year. If it were possible for me to find a finisher that knew what he was doing, he could take off ten holidays, weekends and a weeks vacation and earn $74,000 a year on payroll. Again, every market's different, no need to bash me. It doesn't matter, there's no one to hire.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

We see the same thing. Everybody wants more and more money. But no one will man up and earn it. I make about 80k a year as a sort of superintendent working 55-60 hours a week most of the time. Our field guys make 40k to 60k. I find it hard to believe there’s not something better out there. Where are you located where your finishers make 75k?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

lnidrywall said:


> I'm located an hour Southwest of Pittsburgh, PA in Eastern Ohio. I've been building my business here for almost 25 years. We never really had a slow time. In 2008 when things slowed down nationally we stayed busy right through. Now, no matter what I offer to pay all I get is half a$$ work and excuses. We have a small group of guys that know what they're doing and that's about it. I've learned in recent times that if someone is calling looking for work they're more than likely a joke.
> What is top pay? Every regional market is different and everyone's spending habits and lifestyles are different. You can't post any sort of pay rate on this site without someone (who doesn't understand the cost of living difference between Shadyside, OH and New York City) making a smart-a$$ remark. The average household income in my county is $44,400 a year. If it were possible for me to find a finisher that knew what he was doing, he could take off ten holidays, weekends and a weeks vacation and earn $74,000 a year on payroll. Again, every market's different, no need to bash me. It doesn't matter, there's no one to hire.



Why not train them? Are you a top notch finisher yourself? If so, show the tips of the trade to the guys who are learning. If you are not a top notch finisher yourself, partner the new guys with someone who is.


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Why not train them? Are you a top notch finisher yourself? If so, show the tips of the trade to the guys who are learning. If you are not a top notch finisher yourself, partner the new guys with someone who is.


I like that idea. That's how a healthy company should operate. Our problem isn't that our younger guys aren't learning proper techniques. Our problem is that we don't have younger guys learning anything. We don't have younger guys! I'll teach anybody who wants to learn, if they would just show up.


----------



## Krisb (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all. Just read this thread and I'd be more than happy to relocate from Australia to the US for work. I've got 25 plus years in the trade.


----------

